# New species of trout caught right here on our beaches!!



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

We have named it the pantyfish. We also believe it only appears during the springtime in march and april.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I've never actually reeled one of those in but I have thrown a couple back.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I caught 1 of those in the pass once I wanted to do a live release but ended up in the boat garbage instead hook and all.
They tend to fight like a flounder from the depths.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

It looks like it may have been "foul hooked" once before. 

I have also been told the larger ones with worms aren't any good to eat.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Careful those things can deliver a nasty bite ! Lol


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Handle those like a spiny sea slug....cut the leader!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

You need to be careful. You can't see it, but they tend to be a hatchery for crabs and other undesired living organisms.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought the Spring pantyfish run was over.


----------



## minerva216 (Dec 17, 2012)

I hear the older they get the more they look like a catchers mitt.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ive caught lots of them at night they tend to shut down during the red tide


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

what kind of bait? Shrimp? thanks looking to be out trying to catch some of these this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

slow troll a BIG JOHNSON!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Smells and tastes like tuna


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

So that's where I left them lol jk


----------



## reelsportsman (Apr 22, 2014)

marlinhunter said:


> what kind of bait? Shrimp? thanks looking to be out trying to catch some of these this weekend. Wish me luck!


 we ran out of pro-cure right before we landed this one, I was using a leftover Chick Fil A chicken nugget doused in Tito's vodka...


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

What's the slot limit on those?


----------



## reelsportsman (Apr 22, 2014)

I believe in Florida its 18 years old+


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

jgingrey said:


> What's the slot limit on those?


Use your imagination. The response I have would not be appropriate on the forum.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

These are good bait for trouser trout as well


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

TeaSea said:


> These are good bait for trouser trout as well


AKA: Drop Trout in the more touristy locales.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

This is one of the best post I've read on PFF in a long time !! I needed a good laff thanks!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Did it have a Red snapper hanging onto the inside of it?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Careful ---- that species of trout can give you the crabs !!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Aaahhhhh, the extinct red snapper now going the way of the hermit crab while shedding it's shell and looking for a new protective home. :detective:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

There is a species of this called the "Thong Back Trout". This is an endangered species and should only be photographed and released. Release tags may be acquired at any local Victoria's Secret.

Rick,
The ole world book of knowledge


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My dad always said "If it smells like fish, don't eat it":thumbsup:


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I love mine smothered in Levi's and served hot! Always use a thermometer to make sure the internal temperature is 98.6 degrees before partaking.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Very good gentleman. They taste like chicken.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

they all taste alike to me, some may smell different though


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Years ago, an older coworker told me........... Son, once you get past the smell you got it licked.....


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## reelsportsman (Apr 22, 2014)

for $5 tailfisher1979 and I will sell the GPS coordinates to the "honey hole"


----------

